
Best Django Blogs and Talks - prinzpiuz
suggest best django blogs and talks
======
pydeveloper22
Check out [https://wsvincent.com](https://wsvincent.com)

He has a pretty good site on Django a couple books published with a third on
the way.

~~~
babayega2
Simple is better than complex explains a lot of Django stuff even for
beginners
[https://simpleisbetterthancomplex.com/](https://simpleisbetterthancomplex.com/)

